#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos Massage

## jonboy

:tosser1: Is there any decent massage places in Laos what do the full works?

----------


## kingwilly

nope.

----------


## mediamanbkk

Apparently sex before marriage is illegal too (In Laos that is)

----------


## dirtydog

Lots of places in Vientiane do full massages, not sure if you can have sex with them though, or are you looking for whores?

----------


## Panda

Taxi drivers usually know about these things if you tip them. May end up being their amateur sister or cousin though. Be careful about being taken to out of the way places.

----------


## BobR

The best part about going to Laos was leaving.  I went there on a visa run a few years ago, forget what Visa run company, but they warned us in the bus in no uncertain terms  not to get involved in the sex/nightlife scene the night we had to stay there waiting got our visas  because we could either be arrested or be a crime victim.  I'm not sure if they knew what they were talking about or not, but I did not see much there I wanted to try.

----------


## noelbino

Don't know about massages, but you need to be careful about ladyboys there. I think I've been mistaken more than once

----------


## dirtydog

^It's alright, it doesn't mean your gay.

----------


## Butterfly

they are a few players house, but they are mostly mingers

had to go through some back doors and bathroom doors to get there,

----------


## jarne

in most massage places I enjoy in
vientanne the girls are playful and gives
you a h.job or b.job.
not as cheap as Thailand though, but since vientane
can be boring touring the  masage places can be enjoyable.
some of the girls are hot
I've done a lot of massage places in the city.
easiest way to meet girls

----------


## taxexile

> had to go through some back doors


spare us the details please.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

All the naughty Laos girls are in Nong Khai or Udon or so Peterpan told me.

----------


## good2bhappy

> All the naughty Laos girls are in Nong Khai


certainly are plenty there

----------


## tuyen

> in most massage places I enjoy in
> vientanne the girls are playful and gives
> you a h.job or b.job.
> not as cheap as Thailand though, but since vientane
> can be boring touring the masage places can be enjoyable.
> some of the girls are hot
> I've done a lot of massage places in the city.
> easiest way to meet girls


I am currently in Vientiane. Would you be able to share with me some of these joints which i can get a Hj and Bj. Thank you.

----------


## withnallstoke

> which i can get a Hj and Bj.


Hj-DIY
Bj- ditto (if you have a flexible back and/or long member.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Taxi drivers usually know about these things if you tip them. May end up being their amateur sister or cousin though. Be careful about being taken to out of the way places.


Sisters and cousins can be nice.

----------


## dasnan

Did a quick search on Lao babes and came up with this:
Welcome to Laobabes.com - Lao Dating, Lao Penpal Friend, Lao Girlfriend, Lao Singles

May be of some help, but from the quick reading I did I saw mostly information slagging off Laos, including a long piece on "Why Lao People Are So Lazy."

Perhaps if you dig around a bit there could be something useful.

An odd website -- and an odd country.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> 
> Taxi drivers usually know about these things if you tip them. May end up being their amateur sister or cousin though. Be careful about being taken to out of the way places.
> 
> 
> Sisters and cousins can be nice.


Do you play the banjo, RS?

----------


## jarne

thats not easy. Dont remember the names
There are many small massage places and the girls are very happy and likeable.
Behind the "wat with the riverside" there are a few places, but its up to you( and off course the girl) to make it work.
Its much more hush hush between the girls then in pattis.
Sometimes the girls wont offer any extras.
Its a year since I was there for the last time.
2. floor off the trad sauna the girls was helpfull. 
Just across the street there is a massage/hairdresser.
In the same area there are at least two places chatering chineese something and the girls here are ok.
This part of town have the best massages I think. The area behind the wat, there is a swedish barery pizzeria in the arae not far from hotel lao.
Otherwise you have a few fishbowl restaurants close to Lao hotel in the same part of town and you have the " snackbars", where there are tableladies available for takeaway. The girls Ive had have been really happy and horny. 
I sometimes also take a massagegirl or two out for a bite to eat.
Otherwise I find the girls to be more playfull in vientanne in the massage parlours then in pattis

thats all I remember, dont remember the names sorry

----------


## jarne

thats not easy. Dont remember the names
There are many small massage places and the girls are very happy and likeable.
Behind the "wat with the riverside" there are a few places, but its up to you( and off course the girl) to make it work.
Its much more hush hush between the girls then in pattis.
Sometimes the girls wont offer any extras.
Its a year since I was there for the last time.
2. floor off the trad sauna the girls was helpfull. 
Just across the street there is a massage/hairdresser.
In the same area there are at least two places chatering chineese something and the girls here are ok.
This part of town have the best massages I think. The area behind the wat, there is a swedish barery pizzeria in the arae not far from hotel lao.
Otherwise you have a few fishbowl restaurants close to Lao hotel in the same part of town and you have the " snackbars", where there are tableladies available for takeaway. The girls Ive had have been really happy and horny. 
I sometimes also take a massagegirl or two out for a bite to eat.
Otherwise I find the girls to be more playfull in vientanne in the massage parlours then in pattis

thats all I remember, dont remember the names sorry

----------

